# Ciudad De Valencia



## NotEvenANibble (26. September 2017)

Servus Petri Kollegen, 

Meine Frau und ich fliegen anfang November nach Valencia für 5 Tage. Nun, habe ich rausgehandeln, dass ich 1 Tag Angeln darf. 

Hat wer Erfahrung mit Meeresangeln vom ufer aus in Valencia? Ich habe eine riesige Hafenanlage in der Landkarte gesehen, darf man da angeln? ICh werde natürlich eine Angellizenz dort holen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## pulpot (26. September 2017)

*AW: Ciudad De Valencia*



NotEvenANibble schrieb:


> Servus Petri Kollegen,
> 
> Meine Frau und ich fliegen anfang November nach Valencia für 5 Tage. Nun, habe ich rausgehandeln, dass ich 1 Tag Angeln darf.
> 
> ...



In den Häfen ist es meist nicht erlaubt.

Ich war vor 10 Jahren das letzte Mal in Valencia. Bin damals am Strand entlang gewandert und hatte hier: https://www.google.de/maps/@39.5075926,-0.3191844,735m/data=!3m1!1e3 auf den Molen Angler gesehen. Selber hatte ich damals nicht geangelt und auch nicht weiter geguckt, ob und wie die Fische fangen.


----------



## NotEvenANibble (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ciudad De Valencia*



pulpot schrieb:


> In den Häfen ist es meist nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Ich war vor 10 Jahren das letzte Mal in Valencia. Bin damals am Strand entlang gewandert und hatte hier: https://www.google.de/maps/@39.5075926,-0.3191844,735m/data=!3m1!1e3 auf den Molen Angler gesehen. Selber hatte ich damals nicht geangelt und auch nicht weiter geguckt, ob und wie die Fische fangen.



Anscheinend ist keine Lizenz nötig um in Valencia zu angeln (Ufer - Meer). Kann das iwer hier bestätigen?


----------



## DUSpinner (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ciudad De Valencia*

Angellizenzen fürs Meer und für die Binnengewässer gibt es für den schmalen Euro in den Verwaltungsstellen vor Ort.
Im April d.J war ich vor Ort und sah im Hafen in Richtung El Saler Angler mit langen Stippruten von 8-9 m um dort auf Meeresfische zu angeln. Kein Witz. Es sind extra betonierte Angelplätze angelegt worden. 
Am Meer geht es mit Brandungsruten auf Bluefish oder Palometta. Voraussetzung: 300 gr WG 4,50 Brandungsrute mit 500 gr Blei und 1,5 Stahlvorfach mit Drilling und Köfi. Diese werden mit Schlauchis auf 150-200 m rausgefahren.


----------

